
Spy Agency Consensus Grows That Russia Hacked D.N.C - sethbannon
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/27/us/politics/spy-agency-consensus-grows-that-russia-hacked-dnc.html
======
wallace_f
Why are all the DNC hack related threads on HN being censored?

edit: threads, not threats

~~~
gus_massa
The discussion of this post is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12169891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12169891)

~~~
wallace_f
Thanks. Everything appears to be being removed from the front page of HN
though

